

Ask HN: Help a webcomics player developer by having a comic strip made for you.. - poub

Hello,<p>As well as trying ot be a webcomics author, I am currently developing an innovative web application and a file format for an opensource player for web comics (BD or bandes dessinées in French).<p>In order to go forward I need 49 more participants who would like to have a free custom webcomics on their blog to illustrate one of their post.<p>The reason why I need you is because I need to build those comic strips from scratch.<p>I could do it with my own stories but that would not prove anything. What I need is pages that already have been published and already have an “internet history".<p>I could pick up the pages by myself and if nobody shows up that what I will probably do.<p>But I thought I could first test the water and offer a nice free comic strip to people who might want it. After all, christmas is not very far :-)<p>I will publish more specs about this web comics player and the way I envision the future of webcomics online soon. But it’s a bit too early in the process for me to do it right now.<p>The full instructions are on this page:<p>http://bou.me/bespoke-comics-for-your-website/<p>Please have a look. I welcome any feedback.<p>Thanks for reading<p>Thibault Baradat-Bujoli<p>London, UK
======
MrMatt
Clickable link: <http://bou.me/bespoke-comics-for-your-website/>

~~~
poub
Thanks a lot. I didn’t know how to do it.

~~~
pmjordan
Just FYI: don't worry, it's not possible to create clickable links in text
submissions. URLs in comments, on the other hand, are automatically converted.

